# How attach fake vines to background?



## Tyr1205 (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi

I'm gonna make a background in my terrarium using foam, cocofibre, vines etc, and i'm wondering how to attach vines to the background? Do i use hot glue?


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Gorilla glue will work. You can then add a thin layer of glue after the firstone dries and cover it with the same background material you will be using.


----------



## Sktdvs14 (Oct 20, 2014)

I've used silicone, and glue to keep them permanently in place. I've also used magnets. Silicones a magnet to one end of the vine, and a lose one on the other side of the glass. This way I was able to move vines around to clean, repair, or for aesthetics.


----------



## Dart_Man (Mar 23, 2013)

It may be a little late to give suggestions on this thread BUT I like to get the "Floral Mounting Wire" that Neherp sells to attach vines. As long as you have a gs background, these will work. They are essentially stronger/longer pipe cleaners. This is a less permanent way of mounting vines as it can be removed if needed. I even go as far as covering them with silicone and dipping them in coco fiber to make them look more natural. Then cut them with wire cutter down to size, wrap them around the end of your vine a few times, then stab the ends into your gs background. A little moss on the ends if needed and you are all set. Those floral mounting wires are a MUST HAVE imo! They have helped me over and over mounting moss, plants, vines, etc and are very reasonably priced


----------

